# CGD for any other reptiles?



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I currently have crested geckos that I feed with crested gecko diet and they are extremely healthy and love the stuff. 

I am just curious to know what other reptiles/geckos can have this as their primary meal. 

I have read that giant day geckos eat this supplement also and can be healthy with this as their only food. 

I am interested in taking a new venture but as you can prob guess I have a phobia with creepy crawlies. 

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure all of the New Caledonian geckos are able to survive off this food. So that's gargoyle gecko (_auriculatus_), mossy gecko (_chahoua_), giant gecko (_leachianus_) etc. Although they can all survive on the CGD many will benefit from being fed the occasional creepy crawly, but that's up to you


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. You had any experience in any you listed. I'm really keen on having a giant day gecko. 

I think if necessary I can occasionally feed grubs but I think I will have to persuade my wonderful girlfriend to do so haha. 

Thanks again.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry I don't have experience with them, just done a lot of reading on gargoyle and leachie geckos as I hope to get them one day  I have heard of day geckos being fed on CGD or a fruit mix but someone else experienced with them should explain their feeding habits, I don't want to be telling you the wrong thing


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Mourning geckos, _Lepidodactylus lugubris_(sp?) can live on CGD, although mine get crix every 2-3 weeks aswell.


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Will have to do some more research on the lists you gave me. Really excited about getting another reptile. 

Out of curiosity do any of you know any day gecko breeders on here?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry can't help you there, have a look on the classifieds and lizard section. If anyone's breeding them you'll find them there


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Repashy do a dedicated day gecko diet i think.: victory:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

GECKO MICK said:


> Repashy do a dedicated day gecko diet i think.: victory:


I didn't even know that, you learn something new everyday :2thumb:


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeh when I was researching I came across it also their is a komodo day gecko complete diet.

Now I just nned to find where I can get a giant day gecko now.

Can't find any supplier or retailers anywhere. I have even contacted rescue centres.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Have a look at global geckos and coast to coast exotics, they usually have some. Also shop classifieds are a good place to look


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Viper and Vine in Manchester have a CB10 male available on their website for £90, dunno if thats a good price, never looked into getting one before.


----------

